# GOP STANDS ITS GROUND: Ryan sends House home as Dems' sit-in fails to force vote on gun control



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*GOP STANDS ITS GROUND: Ryan sends House home as Dems' sit-in fails to force vote on gun control*

*VIDEO: Democrats on Capitol Hill stage all-night sit-in over guns*








*VIDEO: No bill, no break: Dems stage House sit-in over gun control*








*BILL APPROVED: House passes $1.1B Zika virus bill despite protests*
*NO CAMERAS: C-SPAN turns to social media feeds to cover House sit-in*
*GUN POST REMOVED: Facebook scraps GOP congressional candidate's AR-15 giveaway posts*
*MODERATE PROPOSAL: Republican senator seeks bipartisan support for gun deal*
*CALL TO STEP DOWN: Ryan urges convicted rep to resign immediately*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

House Democrats ended their dramatic "sit-in" protest after occupying the chamber's floor for more than 25 hours Thursday afternoon, vowing to take the push for new gun curbs to their congressional districts.



Democrats End Sit-In on House Floor Over Gun Laws After More Than 25 Hours

House Speaker Paul Ryan said the Democrats had disrupted the House in a publicity stunt
ON.WSJ.COM|BY KRISTINA PETERSON AND SIOBHAN HUGHES


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)




----------

